# Topics > Arts > Drawing and painting >  AI Muse, collaborative AI painter, Los Angeles, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Chris Peters

tensordream.ai

----------


## Airicist

TensorDream A.I. Art Project by Los Angeles Artist Chris Peters

Published on Mar 8, 2019




> Artist Chris Peters created his own AI Muse - now they work together to create real physical oil paintings that pose new questions about human-machine symbiosis.

----------


## Airicist

"NVIDIA TITAN RTX Helps Artist Generate Original Paintings"

April 9, 2019

----------

